# Studies on the Christian Home



## Scott (Sep 20, 2006)

PCA newswire mentioned this resource from someone affiliated with the PCA's Mission to the World: Studies in a Christian Home. I have not read it but wanted to pass it along, as it look slike it may be useful.


----------

